# Linear Power Amp - 2.2 - Modified @ TIPS - plus more



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Not mine


Linear power 2.2 - Modified by Ray & all cleaned up
Linear Power 2.2 HV Amplifier Freshly Modified - eBay (item 290510417735 end time Feb-06-11 18:53:58 PST)

Nice condition - Free shipping
Linear Power 952 IQ 2 Channel Old School Amp SQ Nice ! - eBay (item 260715624193 end time Jan-11-11 16:38:02 PST)

Needs Repair
LINEAR POWER 2202IQ OLD SCHOOL CAR AUDIO AMP AMPLIFIER! - eBay (item 280613724504 end time Jan-15-11 12:32:04 PST)


----------

